# 535 Racing Info



## 2008535i (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm planning on taking my 535i to the Big Bend Open Road Race in April. I have to have an installed fire extinguisher and a 5 point safety harness. Does anyone have any suggestions on some professional looking ways to do this? I can't get my local BMW dealer to return any calls. 
Thanks.


----------



## 2008535i (Dec 18, 2009)

*Fire Extinguisher in 2008 535i*

OK. No one answered. So I just did it myself...
To install a fire extinguisher, I removed the plastic covers over the front end of the seat tracks on the passenger side. Nothing broke. Yea! 
Then I took a piece of 1-1/2 in. aluminum strap 19-3/4 long and drilled two holes to bolt through the holes in the seat track. I installed the bracket on the aluminum strip and then installed the bracket on the seat track. Pics follow.


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the 525 is some heavy for racing


----------



## 2008535i (Dec 18, 2009)

*Driver's Edge Training*

Too Heavy? I think not. I participated in a Driver's Edge Performance Driving school this last weekend. The 535i was leaving other cars in the dust. Other drivers told me their next car was going to be a 535i.


----------



## vsvahia007 (Nov 27, 2007)

2008535i said:


> Too Heavy? I think not. I participated in a Driver's Edge Performance Driving school this last weekend. The 535i was leaving other cars in the dust. Other drivers told me their next car was going to be a 535i.


The 535 is a great car and has great potential Active has a Processor that will truly awaken that vehicle's Performance. Post some exterior shots and some smokin tires pics. :bigpimp:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Even if your car is heavy, who cares? Track days are supposed to be about fun. If you race a dump truck around the track but had the time of your life, isn't that all that matters? Have fun with whatever you drive. And clean install on the extinguisher.


----------



## 2008535i (Dec 18, 2009)

*Harness Info for 535i*

OK. Here's the harness installation info. First, the disclaimer. As it has not been officially inspected yet, I don't guarantee that any place will accept this installation. However, it seems reasonable to me. 
Harness: SCHROTH Clubman 6 pt. Special order (HMS Motorsports) with longer 75" shoulder straps to reach down to attachment points near the rear seat attachment points. The lap and shoulder belts are latch-in, pull down style and the anti-sub strap is wrap around ends. After you remove the front plastic facia at the bottom front of the seat, you expose a bar going from one side of the seat to the other. This is where I wrapped the anti-sub strap around. I'm still deciding whether or not to cut the plastic facia piece or just leave if off. For now, it's off. 
The attachment points are where the fun begins. Schroth sells a hardware kit (B23A) that includes some bendable/twistable hardware. These weren't long enough to replace the side facia on the seat or long enough to reach up between the back seat so I had some others made ($300) at a local fab shop. If you want details of the brackets, PM me. 
The side attachment points are where the seat belts attach to the seat frame. Yes, you have to remove the seats and the plastic facias in order to get to the bolts. I used a local car stereo place since they are experienced at taking car interiors apart. With the seat out and the facia removed, you can take out the bolt, insert the bracket and replace the factory seat belt hardware. You have to notch the outboard facia slightly to make room for the brackets. 
For the back, the brackets are bent 90 degrees and installed under the current hardware. Once the seat is replaced, you just have to push the seat cushion a little to latch in the belts and voila! You have a 6 point harness. When its really tight, you really feel like you aren't going anywhere. I've yet to drive with it however. Pics below.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't you need a roll cage to participate in that race? I would have a VERY difficult time racing in a car without one. Scratch that. I would never race in a car without one.

Also, what I know of harness installations is that you need to have the sub belts mounted to the floor equal to the driver's position and not be so far forward. The way you have it set up looks like it defeats the purpose of a sub belt, in that you'll be able to slide forward and possibly seriously injure yourself. I would recommend thinking twice about racing with the car how it's currently configured.


----------



## 2008535i (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for your response. Roll cages are required at the higher speed classes but not for mine (first year @ 120). 
Complete rules are posted here. http://www.bborr.com/rules.html


----------

